# How Far Would You Go To Survive



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

OK I'm not talking the extremes you would go to take care of your kids... just you. How far would you go to survive? The strangest thing you would eat, drink etc. Would you steal? Eat an endangered species? Would you hurt an innocent person for your own survival? Resort to canibalism... I mean zombieism?

I've seen some pretty strange things other people refer to as food. Not sure I could keep it down if I tried. I do however think I could eat another person if I had to. Brings new meaning to having a friend for dinner. Lady fingers perhaps? Spotted owls... it's what's for dinner. I'm endangered too so it's all fair. Needless to say Bambi is in deep ****.
I think I could bring myself to theft but not from another person in the same position. 
I certainly couldn't hurt someone unless it was I was forced to defend myself or someone else.
This should be really interesting if people are honest with responses.

Note: I read the diary or Mr.s Donner of the ill fated Donner Party. (Late 1800's Sierra NV mountains) They ended up killing and eating the family dog. I love my dog but Mrs. Donner had children and they have priority over everything. Anyway she went on to write "he was a good dog." The image I had in my mind was her licking her fingers as she said "wow he was really a good dog... hey you gonna eat that?" but I don't think that is what she meant.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Calls for speculation. I object. Your Honor......


Overruled. This is a test, this is only a test. Had this been an actual emergency you would be asked to eat a truck stop hotdog. Remember... anything you say can and will be used to laugh at you later.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will never know what you will do until the time comes.
When you have gone beyond what you have trained for you in uncharted land. Scary place to be.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably not as far as Bear Grylls


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna die. No way in hell am I doing that.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Agreed,if I have to squeeze a giant turd for a drink to stay alive,i'd rather eat a bullet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Human urine is sterile.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I can assure everyone that I have no intention of resorting to cannibalism. Do the letters NFW convey the message?

And I am not eating any dogs or horses, either. Never gonna happen. Being human has to stand for something better than that.

If it gets that bad, I am attacking whatever is causing the problem, and if I die doing that, then I will have died an honorable death.

If I kill what I am attacking, I am gonna eat whatever they have to eat, and enjoy every bite, subject to the above.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, but if you are dehydrated, that tiny piss you just took and plan on drinking, is chock full of all the toxins your body desperately is trying to rid itself of. Seems self defeating. As far as the elephant dung, I imagine he got a boatload of parasites with that swig.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I actually expected more responses. I'm seriously concerned about what those who failed to prepare would do. The rest of us at least have some options. Short term perhaps but still better than nothing.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I won't be drinking urine or wringing water out of crap, either. What kind of idiot would even consider doing such a thing, I mean, seriously?

And if I ever see any human being eating another dead human being, the line has been drawn there, too. If someone ever crosses it, I hope they enjoyed their last supper. 

The whole idea behind prepping and learning survival skills is so you do not have to resort to any of these ridiculous/unsanitary or far-too-extreme/gone-beyond-evil things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those that have failed to plan will take anything they can from those that have. They are entitled after all.
This is why we spend so much time on security. We are not a bunch of blood thirsty animals. We hope to avoid the problem by preparing.
By taking care of our security.
Mercy to those in need is not give by the weak and unprepared but by those in a position to give it. 
Only those prepared to maintain order will be in any position to help others.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Those that have failed to plan will take anything they can from those that have. They are entitled after all.
> This is why we spend so much time on security. We are not a bunch of blood thirsty animals. We hope to avoid the problem by preparing.
> By taking care of our security.
> Mercy to those in need is not give by the weak and unprepared but by those in a position to give it.
> Only those prepared to maintain order will be in any position to help others.


Unfortunately I think you are 100% correct. I pray that I'm not forced to defend myself. I'm not afraid to pull the trigger, just prefer to avoid it if possible.
As for dung wringing, I couldn't care less what someone else wants to eat or drink but I'm not having any part of it. Strange that I could make a sandwich out of my beloved dog. Guess we all have different limits.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't see this situation as a problem. In the forested SE, there are tons of fishing locations and no shortage of wild plants, squirrels, rabbits, raccoons, and other things to eat. I'm not in a city so there are tons of possibilities even outside my livestock and garden.

Only forced confinement to the house would be a small problem.

Probably should start getting started on that escape tunnel (not.)


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm bored so here's my baby picture... I'm on the left... that's a politician on the right.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I will eat what looks good. Period. I don't even think about dinner now that much.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We prepare so we don't have to do the unthinkable. Where I aim to be there are enough
critters to eat, don't need people. To be honest though I'd have to imagine letting my
world end before going across some lines - like that one. 

Oh and I have no kids, but the K9s are just as important to me. I hated "One Second
After" for what he wrote about the K9's. I prepare for them just like you would your child.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Unfortunately I think you are 100% correct. I pray that I'm not forced to defend myself. I'm not afraid to pull the trigger, just prefer to avoid it if possible.
> As for dung wringing, I couldn't care less what someone else wants to eat or drink but I'm not having any part of it. Strange that I could make a sandwich out of my beloved dog. Guess we all have different limits.


 Sadly I speak from what I have seen. Men/women too are capable of great things of acts of mercy beyond belief . But there are far more just the opposite. 
Sadly our society has trained more look out for number one to take short term gains over long benefits. Than it has to do what is right. No right no wrong , the end justifies any means needed to get there. Our school system deplores doing right and is only interested in their Political agenda at any cost . The generations they have trained is what you will be dealing with.
If you can't defend it they will take it.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well put Smitty901

For me,if life was downgraded to a ridiculous point of having to drink urine or wringing out a steamer,eating bug.etc. with no signs of better times coming,I do believe at that point,life is not worth living.It's a good thing i'm a prepper.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

To avoid a potential misunderstanding... I wouldn't kill my dog for food however if he died and I was in trouble I wouldn't let him go to waste.
He really is my best friend.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

That's good to hear, because if he caught wind of what you were thinking, he looks big enough to have you for a midnight snack.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> Dog and horse are meat......how is it different than rabbit or deer ? you kill it and grill it....


Simple. Because I have raised dogs and horses, and I do not consider them to be food.

I know that in war in Europe people did such things (and that other countries routinely eat dogs and horses), and that people in concentration camps used to cut chunks of meat off of corpses to stay alive.

I also know women "collaborated" with the occupiers, and others became Quislings so they could survive. Others committed heinous war crimes, and other vile acts and atrocities. After the war, they were either subjected to a little hometown justice, or were prosecuted and shot or hung, or imprisoned, or committed suicide.

I will not do any of that. No matter what. You have to draw the line somewhere, and that is where I draw mine. The good news is I know how to survive without having to resort to any of that.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

How far would I go? I won't know till I happen to be in that situation.

BBQ Ribs off any friend or foe is off the menu regardless. The same goes for bugs, dogs or cats. I have a lake at less then 1/2 mile from my house that is accessible from wooded areas, cause folks can't build on it. 

Would I shoot someone? Hell YES, but they'd end up in the compost pile before the frying pan...


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

For all the people turning their nose up at ANY type of meat (other than human) remember that you're sitting comfy and cozy right now.

In real starvation situations, people have had to eat all sorts of things, such as mule, rat, and pets.

Even here in the US: May 18, 1863: Start of the Siege?and Starving?of Vicksburg | Food | Command Posts


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Dogs can help you successfully hunt for food, and horses can help you pack all the meat back to your camp. I would rather have them alive and helping me survive, but hey, to each their own....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Solider you will fight on until the pain of going on is greater than the pain of giving up.
That is why we train not to quit. Now get you xxx up and keep going don't you dare quit now.
I wonder how many times I heard that with a boot kicking me in the tail.
What it means is you will put up with do anything until you reach a point you no longer wish to go on.
Many things come into play at that point your belief system is a big part of it, if what you must do so violates what you believe, if it pushes you beyond the line in the sand you have lived by you very well may chose not to go any farther. The price is just to high. Is another day of life worth your soul?
Often called a moral code, do you have one have you examined it, has it been tested? Do you regularly state out loud to your self who and what you are? Do you make that clear to those around you? If you don't you will fail.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Solider you will fight on until the pain of going on is greater than the pain of giving up.
> That is why we train not to quit. Now get you xxx up and keep going don't you dare quit now.
> I wonder how many times I heard that with a boot kicking me in the tail.
> What it means is you will put up with do anything until you reach a point you no longer wish to go on.
> ...


That is the best post I have ever read on any forum I have ever visited. Much respect, Smitty901...!


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Urine is not sterile*



AquaHull said:


> Human urine is sterile.


I get so very tired of this statement as it is incredible wrong and dangerous to believe this statement. When I attended USAF Aircrew SERE (Survival, Evasion,Resistance, Escape) School, this question was asked at which point, the instructors would roll their eyes at us and emphatically explain why this was a idiotic thing to do:

Urine is sterile* until it reaches the urethra*, where epithelial cells lining the urethra are colonized by facultatively anaerobic Gram negative rods and cocci. Subsequent to elimination from the body, urine can acquire strong odors due to bacterial action, and in particular the release of ammonia from the breakdown of urea. The system produces urine by a process of filtration, reabsorption, and tubular secretion. The kidneys extract the soluble wastes from the bloodstream, as well as excess water, sugars, and a variety of other compounds. The resulting urine contains high concentrations of urea and other substances,_* including toxins.*_

So please, folks....dont drink your piss. What it CAN be used for is as source moisture for a solar still. The resulting water would then be safe to drink, although I think I might still want to treat it in some manner before consuming


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I honestly know I'm capable of a dark path that people have nightmares over and run from in fear of the worst horrors they can imagine. Whether I turn to it depends on what happens. I just hope I don't get pushed into it. I try to be a good person. Respectful, honorable, lawful, mannered, and with a concern for my community and country. Whether circumstances lead me to it with no choice otherwise depends, simple as that. Our own government is pushing many people to something they really will not like.


----------



## Pepper77 (Feb 11, 2013)

*What you would eat*

You would eat horse meat , dog meat , when you get hungry enough or if your children havent eaten in days .
Urine can be useful if you have athletes foot , just pee on your OWN feet .
Human meat never happen I will eat tree bark first..


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

My dogs are my early warning system,they'd help me hunt..see and hear much better than I do.Horses..transportation of myself and my goods..only a meal if they go down tbh.I couldn't stand to watch one suffer. C,mon JP..plenty of game here..Javalina,dove etc..and plenty of water..Canyon,Apache, etc..not too concerned with food or water


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Human flesh, Feces of _anything_, and urine are all off the menu.
NFW.
As for anything else.......as I'm fond of saying.........

"The difference between what I will and what I will not eat is 24 hours."


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would bet some of the answers would be totally different if they were taken 4 day without food. I just wonder how many on here actually went a few days without food their entire life. I went one day by my own choosing a while back. But I know I never went long enough to where your self preservation instinct takes over and overrides all other wants and desires.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will go as far as I can, I wont drink piss or dung, but sorry to say, I would eat any animal, althou I wouldnt want to kill a dog or horse. Cats, no problem,, just kidding guys.
Like Rickky above stated, NoOne really knows, I would guess A SOLDIER would know the most, and i highly respect and regard Smitty's answer.
I wasnt in service ( i often kick myself for not going), but was raised by A MAN with 22 years Navy under his belt, and my Grandfather was Navy, So, obviously no comparisson, but they raised me with "great morals" and respect for everything, buit also. not to take any shit from anyone. Helped having a Gung Ho Marine cousin who was a state champion wrestler to beat me up everyday. I would do anything I can to protect and provide for my Family, But I wouldn't steal or murder, unless I was stealing from the dead I had to murder. 
We all have a line in the sand, Im sure some of the greatest guys you could ever meet are here on this forum, guys that would go out of their way to bring you your wallet full of money you just dropped, and not want anything in return, just that they "knew they did the right thing". Unsung heros, people that are raising their kids the way they were. Then, Im sure, there are some people on here you wouldnt trust as far as you could throw them, much less depend on. 
I will always look to the good in people, and actually consider myself way to "soft", and the mentality of "a nice guy", is sometimes a bad thing.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

What is a scarier thought to me than how far would I go or someone else go to survive. Is how far will politicians go to survive. From history that answer is they have no bounds. Always remember 170,000,000 people were killed by their own government in the 20th century more than all the wars. I know America is different and that could never happen here, that is probably what 170,000,000 people thought of their government at one time. The founding fathers did not think that impossible either (the real reason for the 2nd amendment).


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I would take only what I needed. But killing people is not an option unless they fire first


----------

